# X11 ignores mouse clicks



## Abacus (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently installed X11 through ports, and am using the non-beta nVIDIA driver (I don't know if this is related to the problem). I'm having some weird problems that I've never had before, and I'm not sure what the source of the issues is.

After running for a while, X starts to ignore mouse clicks and the mouse cursor stays in whatever icon it was when it started ignoring input. For instance, if the mouse was left on top of something with text input, the mouse sticks with the I-beam cursor. Mouse movement is still detected according to 'xev', but mouse clicks aren't even detected. This seems to be triggered by switching from a text-mode virtual terminal to a running X11.

Any ideas what is failing here? Xorg server? xf86-input-mouse? Kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it an USB mouse? What happens when you unplug it, wait a few seconds and plug it back in?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have *moused* and *hald* enabled at the same time? They're known to fight.


----------



## Abacus (Mar 18, 2010)

'pidof moused' shows nothing and I don't have a 'moused_enable' line in rc.conf, but I am indeed using hald.

I have both a USB mouse and a synaptics touchpad. I'm not using the synaptics driver yet, though, because I couldn't get the nVIDIA driver working without using nvidia-xconfig. Using nvidia-xconfig seems wrong though (especially with recent versions of X), and may be why I'm having problems. Is there a way to get X to automatically use nVIDIA's driver without having to write an xorg.conf? I'm guessing I have to muck with hald FDI files?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

Use this one:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=73305&postcount=8


----------

